# Bending foam?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to make a small mountain and curve it around some track. Can Styrofoam or construction foam be bent with heat? Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There may be some foam that will bend, but I don't see how construction foam bends, it seems to melt first. 

Why not use the wire screen and plaster method for the mountain?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don

A hot wire (preferred) a jig or coping saw will easily cut all the curves you want.
I made the mistake of getting white foam and ended up with a carport
full of little foam beads...use the pink or blue and it'll work fine.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can groove the back and bend it, but bending it with heat doesn't work, at least for me.


----------

